# Young Angus



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hereford Calf who I have named Angus, just to be awkward. As soon as I saw him, he had to be painted.
Acrylic on 12" x 12" Board (Don't ask me what the faint yellow line above the left ear is, I don't know, but I won't tinker with it now.






:smile:
C & C Welcome
Steve.


----------



## missclown (Aug 24, 2017)

This is really lovely, Angus is a great name


----------



## Kayleigh Phelps (Aug 26, 2017)

Angus is a perfect name! He's brilliant


----------



## TheRulesHaveChanged (Aug 25, 2017)

Great Painting!

Quick CC:

Excellent work on his snout - particularly the nose

Could use more depth in the ears - particularly the right one (his left)

The area under his jaw seems like it could use some more depth. Perhaps making a little darker would fix that. This would help that area recede and let the face protrude a little more.

Keep up the good work Grampy!

Cheers


----------

